# Toronto for my artsy kid...but where?



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

I will be applying to immigrate to Ontario soon. I realy want tio try to get into an area of the GTA where my 13-yr-old daughter can attend a school with a great visual arts program. I would also like to be near public transportation, at least the GO. Any suggestions?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Look at Arts Unionville at Unionville High School.

Arts Unionville


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks like a good option, one I had not considered...thanks! Anyone know of one closer to the airport?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Closer? This is about 30 minutes away from the airport... Do you work at the airport, or do you want to rent close to the airport? (lots of noise!)


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

I am just trying to find several options. Markham is close enough to be ok, but the less he has to drive, the better. I am not sure where I will work, but either Mississauga or inside Toronto are my best bets since I am in biotech & related. My main goal for right now is to explore the options.


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi (Jun 22, 2011)

I grew up in Mississauga and if I remember Cawthra Park Secondary School was considered an artsy school. It's on Cawthra Rd and Atwater Ave. I found their website. Hope it helps.

Cawthra Park Secondary School - Home


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, thank you! I will definitely go tio see the neighbourhood when I am up there in May. Then hopefully when our paperwork goes through, I will be able to locate a place to rent within the boundaries of this school or one like it.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

headzred said:


> Yes, thank you! I will definitely go tio see the neighbourhood when I am up there in May. Then hopefully when our paperwork goes through, I will be able to locate a place to rent within the boundaries of this school or one like it.


Your child needs to apply to the Arts program and be accepted, same as Arts Unionville. You don't just to attend the Arts program. Since it is one of only two schools offering the regional arts program in Peel, you don't have to live in the traditional boundaries for the standard secondary school. I was accepted to Arts Unionville but lived WAY outside the standard secondary school boundaries (there were at least 7 other SS between where I lived and Unionville).


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

I appreciate that info. We are aware she will have to apply, and she is only grade 7 right now. Once we move, she may have a bit of a wait to apply, but it will be preferable for her if she changes schools as few times as possible, and at least need to find out in which region I should try to find a place to live.


----------

